# Old unopened beans - suggestions



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

After having the kitchen replaced we are now putting things back. I've found 3x250g bags of beans that are unopened. The toast dates are 30 sept 2016, 10 Sep 2016 and 1st Dec. I'm still waiting for the machine to arrive and these aren't really what I would want from a brewed sonmy question is -keep em and see if they work for espresso and milk drinks ( not tried them before so don't know what to expect) or bin em. I may just wait and try but am intrigued as to others ideas and experience.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Try them and if they taste awful, you could always use them for latte art practice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just invite a couple along that you do not like, for a Starbucks experience


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Try them and if they taste awful, you could always use them for latte art practice.


good point that. Probably would need a tonne not 750g mind!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Bin them it's obvious!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I guess you might as well try them before binning them. They might still be enjoyable to drink. I've tried old beans which were nice and heard the same from other coffee lovers I know.

Other than drinking them there are alternative uses like spice rubs, sprinkling on deserts (ice cream + ground coffee is awesome), baking, making chocolate covered beans etc.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep them for seasoning new burrs....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They will probably taste a bit bland but cant hurt to see what they taste like. If they are horrid grind em up and chuck em on the flower bed.


----------

